# Can you keep Centipedes with anything?



## Crusty_Athropods (Oct 24, 2018)

I recently found and caught what i believe is a Giant Australian centipede. i am going to start keeping some ant colonies in terrariums with a natural setup along with native millipedes, wood lice and spring tails to keep the decaying plant growth in check and was wondering if i could do something similar with centipedes?

here is some images of the centipede.





It is about 8.5cm in length


----------



## Bl69aze (Oct 24, 2018)

Not with mice o.o

Does keeping wild caught animals not apply to centipedes ?



Spoiler: Warning - Graphic








Not my picture


----------



## danyjv (Oct 24, 2018)

That’s graphic lol he’s getting right into it isn’t he 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Oct 24, 2018)

Centipedes are a solo act mate. I keep several Aussie pedes alone in their own enclosures. They are the top predator of the invert world.


----------



## Crusty_Athropods (Oct 24, 2018)

Well I will take mice of the list...
the other night i took this pic of one of my centipedes eating it first mealworm. not quite as large as the one in the original post. 


I found it quite entertaining watching it feed on the pre-killed mealworm.
[doublepost=1540375167,1540374928][/doublepost]


Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Centipedes are a solo act mate. I keep several Aussie pedes alone in their own enclosures. They are the top predator of the invert world.



thank mate thought that would be the case, any ideas on what sort of enclosure set up I should try?


----------



## Buggster (Oct 24, 2018)

Bl69aze said:


> Not with mice o.o
> 
> Does keeping wild caught animals not apply to centipedes ?
> 
> ...




Bugs + spiders + creepy crawlies in general are not restricted to collect and keep. Even if they were it would be very hard to regulate!

I saw the biggest Centipede ever while I was collecting pillbugs. Didn’t have anything good to catch it with so unfortunately couldn’t catch it! Maybe I’ll go out looking for it again. Definitely curious to see how they’re kept. 

I’ve heard they’re master escape artists and very difficult to keep contained.
[doublepost=1540376911,1540376367][/doublepost]https://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/threads/enclosure-for-giant-centipede.65615/

An old thread on Centipedes


----------



## cris (Oct 25, 2018)

Obviously any invertebrates legally able to be used as food are a good start. While I would not recommend it, as a young child I knew of a centipede living with a larger snake without any problems. I have had heaps of them crawl over me, while it is more creepy that I would like especially when it wakes you up, never been bitten, yet lol

The idea of creating little ecosystems has always been far more interesting to me since before I can remember. I would just give it a go and you will learn all sorts of things and as long as you don't have an intimate relationship with your centipede you can always just get another one and try again.




Buggster said:


> Bugs + spiders + creepy crawlies in general are not restricted to collect and keep. Even if they were it would be very hard to regulate!



They are probably pushing this sort of authoritarian nonsense through in Qld at the moment.



Flaviemys purvisi said:


> Centipedes are a solo act mate. I keep several Aussie pedes alone in their own enclosures. They are the top predator of the invert world.


Pretty sure a giant squid would win that fight, unless it was in a desert.


----------



## Bl69aze (Oct 25, 2018)

these videos are quite interesting, while cruel, its cool to see how the red bellies work (take out the red bellies and i guess u wouldnt have problems)


----------



## Flaviemys purvisi (Oct 28, 2018)

Bl69aze said:


> these videos are quite interesting, while cruel, its cool to see how the red bellies work (take out the red bellies and i guess u wouldnt have problems)



Man that is a very small centipede... judging by the size of it compared to the spider... and the dude's feeding tongs. I keep several Red backs and they are tiny, the females aren't much bigger than a 5c coin. I keep several green-phase _Ethmostigmus rubripes _the largest species of centipede in Australasia (up to 20cm) and a red back wouldn't handle a decent sized pede like an adult rubripes.


----------



## nick_75 (Dec 17, 2018)

Hi All,

I have been wanting to keep centipedes for a very long time but am not interested in wild caught specimens. Captive breeding is very hard to do with any consistency so I haven't been able to find hatchlings/juveniles for sale.
If anyone keeping _Scolopendra morsitans _or _Ethmostigmus rubripes _has any luck breeding please let me know.

Cheers,
Nick


----------

